# Aurora "Wheelie Trike" Set from 1971



## bourque_fan (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi,
I found this in my attic and I'm wondering what it might be worth. The box is dated 1971. It has clearly been played with at one point, but it still seems to be in good condition. 

I don't know if it has all parts and I don't know if it works or not. Should I try hooking it all up and testing it? I know nothing about slot cars and I'm worried about damaging anything.


----------



## bourque_fan (Dec 8, 2010)

I took pictures of all the parts:









http://img843.imageshack.us/img843/6480/trike2.jpg
http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/8176/trike3.jpg
http://img543.imageshack.us/img543/8826/trike4.jpg
http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/9293/trike5.jpg
http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/5917/trike6.jpg
http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/6476/trike7.jpg
http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/798/trike8.jpg
http://img826.imageshack.us/img826/1093/trike9.jpg
http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/8717/trike10.jpg


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

I sent you a private message about this set. I have one and can offer you some help. click on your private messages folder in upper right to view it.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

if you have both the bikes in fair condition, this could be worth several hundred!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I also have one. Unopened. Any questions just ask away.


----------

